# Android Auto on 2015 models possible?



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The 2016 Chevy Cruze Limited which is available for purchase now is the exact same 1st gen Cruze as your brand new 2015 in every way. The current "2016" Cruze limited does not have the Apple/Android Carplay feature that you are asking about. However, the 2nd gen Cruze which will be released sometime in early 2016 will be getting the Apple/Android carplay feature but I can guarantee you that there will likely be no such available upgrade to get this on the 1st gen Cruzes. GM/Chevy doesn't want to and hasn't even released any cool updates for the 1st gen Mylink based infotainment center.


----------



## Markham109 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ah, thank you. Then I've very glad I bought (leased) the 2015 as opposed to the limited 2016, which was significantly costlier due to being new stock.

Will be picking it up Friday and I suppose Bluetooth will do until the lease is over.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Markham109 said:


> Ah, thank you. Then I've very glad I bought (leased) the 2015 as opposed to the limited 2016, which was significantly costlier due to being new stock.


No prob. Yeah, I'm curious as to how they justify raising the base/MSRP price on a 2016 Cruze Limited when it's the exact same car as the 2015's. I think the price difference was only like a $100 (maybe it was more) or something, but still! Unless the 2016 Limited offers me something the 2015's didn't, the price should have stayed the same. 

Post some pics of your Cruze when you get the chance after you pick it up and welcome to the Cruzetalk family.


----------



## Markham109 (Sep 10, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> No prob. Yeah, I'm curious as to how they justify raising the base/MSRP price on a 2016 Cruze Limited when it's the exact same car as the 2015's. I think the price difference was only like a $100 (maybe it was more) or something, but still! Unless the 2016 Limited offers me something the 2015's didn't, the price should have stayed the same.
> 
> Post some pics of your Cruze when you get the chance after you pick it up and welcome to the Cruzetalk family.


I meant the significant price difference being that I was able to negotiate the 2015 down quite a bit (couldn't with the 2016) and the 2016 had not nearly the same incentives.

And I sure will. Thanks again!


----------

